# KA24E no start (not turning over)



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi there,

I was hoping someone might be able to help me diagnose my no-start issue.

It's not the battery. The starter was replaced a month ago with a new starter, and it was doing just fine until one morning...nothing.

It doesn't sound like anything is even getting to the starter. When I turn the key, I think I hear a relay somewhere, but can't be entirely sure. Dash lights do come on, and when the key is turned, radio goes out (normal). Tried jumping it off a running vehicle and had the same results.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

*Edit:* Okay, after searching the forum a little more thoroughly, I see plenty of info on this topic. BUT, if someone could please give me some advice on what is the best way to access/see the starter, that would be a huge help. Last time I contemplated replacing the starter on my own, I decided to be lazy and hire it out because I couldn't figure out how to get to it (and the wires). Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the head lights come bright and the horn sounds loud, then the starter most likely failed. Pull it out and get it tested. If it's still under warranty, should be a free exchange.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

I dunno, man...I've read a lot of threads in this forum that would suggest otherwise.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the relay is on the inside fender well passenger side ..

it is a double blue between the batery and the elongated relay box..


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

zane - how do I test that? am I listening for something, or should I pull it and stick a multimeter on there? 

thank you.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

does it click when you hit the key??


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

I will have to check when I get home. If it does click, does that mean that it's okay?

Also, what's the best way to get at the starter itself to check the wires? It seems to be in a pretty tough place to access.

thank you!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

1st 
check the wires going into the relay for which is hot when the key is turned to start the engine.
2 nd with a circuit tester check to see if the out going wires are hot when the key is turned to start the engine.

the starter wires can be seen and checked thru the poassenger wheel well if you remove the rubber mud flap ..


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

good info. thank you very much.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

have the starter checked, new starters go bad, especially if its autozone


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

it's a NAPA.

but I hear ya. thanks.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

I finally had some time to jack the truck up. I removed the side mud flap as recommended so I can better see the starter. Looks like one of the wires have broken off the starter (I think it's the one that connects to a plug connector). I remember now that when I bought this starter, that wire looked a little iffy in terms of how it was connected to the starter. I guess it just broke.

I think it was just soldered to the starter...am I correct? I can't imagine soldering this in place...it's so hard to see as it is. 

Any tips for removing this? Seems like a PITA.

Thanks!


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

the broken wire is _not_ the one that connects to the battery.

I just tried touching the broken wire to the nut where I assume it should be connected on the solenoid and turned the key. the starter spins but it's not engaging the flywheel. tapped the solenoid a bit and had the same results. I'm thinking that by touching the wire to the nut, I'm not really getting enough current to engage the flywheel.

my plan for the day is to remove the starter. tomorrow I can take it back to Napa and have them test it.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

well alright alright alright:

the starter wasn't such a pain to get out after all. In addition to removing the mudflap, I removed the wheel, too. the starter came out in about 15 minutes.

the soldered wire is the wire that would connect using a slide plug on an original starter, I suppose. that's what's illustrated in the Hayne's (useless) anyway. this is a re-manufactured starter and you can see where that slide plug should have been. instead, the wire was just soldered to the solenoid. 

so I soldered the wire back on (very well) and supported it further with some electrical tape.

it was a little more of a pain to get the unit back in. the first time, I forgot to include one of the ground straps with the bottom bolt. once I corrected that, I noticed that I'd wedged the plug (on the wire that I'd just repaired) between the solenoid and the frame, so I had to loosen the top bolt, remove the bottom bolt, and wiggle the plug out.

once all was correct, she fired up first shot.

sh'weet.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Well done, and thanks for the update!!!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats to ya.....you Nissan Soldier!


----------

